# Sprites / Kollision



## klom (23. Mrz 2005)

Hallo hat von euch schon mal jemand versucht, bei der Kollision von Spriteelementen deren Transparenz zu berücksichtigen. Gerade bei großen Objekten ist das Rectangle halt ziemlich ungenau. Würde man schauen, ob beide Bilder im Überlappungsbereich transparent sind, könnte man das eleganter lösen.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mrz 2005)

Ich kenne mich zwar in diesem Metier nicht wirklich aus, aber rein logisch betrachtet, würde ich das Rechteck betrachten, das die Schnittmenge beider Sprites bildet. Hierin dann Pixel für Pixel prüfen ob beide übereinander liegende Pixel der beiden Sprites nicht transparent sind => Kollision.

Anhand der Anzahl der doppelt belegten Pixel könnte man die Schwere der Kollision bestimmen.

Aber ich schätzes es gibt elegantere Methoden mit Bitfeldern oder so.


----------



## klom (31. Mrz 2005)

Nun ja, diesen Ansatz könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, habe allerdings noch nicht getestet inwieweit sich das auf die Rechenzeit auswirkt, weil pixelweises Abfragen ob eine Transparenz vorliegt schon ziemlich aufwendig ist.


----------



## C++ Pr0gg0r (3. Mai 2005)

Wie wärs mit einer internen Aufteilung der großen BoundingBox in weitere kleinere?


----------

